
Majority of Bitcoin trading is a hoax - hourislate
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/22/majority-of-bitcoin-trading-is-a-hoax-new-study-finds.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
If the trading isn't happening on the ledger, then there is no way to really
know what transactions are genuine. The volume shown by these exchanges is
just numbers on a display: it could be anything, unless these exchanges
actually answer to someone, why should we trust their numbers?

------
nickgrosvenor
Bitcoin does nothing, is used for nothing, and solves nothing. It’s an answer
to a question no one asked.

It’s a cult whose members have an illogical alliance to technology they don’t
understand and knew nothing about just a couple years ago.

But the whole charade keeps going because humans are suckers for get rich
quick schemes.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
[https://i.imgflip.com/21aqbc.jpg](https://i.imgflip.com/21aqbc.jpg)

------
rini17
Similar things can be said about fiat FX market volume. That it is being
stabilized using astronomical debt is hardly an improvement.

